# Extra Kefir anyone???



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

"Yvette M. Raymond" <[email protected]>
....................

I have none to share, could you contact her if you have some to share? Thanks, Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm swapmed right now but if nobody else has grains to share I'll send her an email Monday.

Christy


----------

